

Ask HN: Is hckrnews.com not working correctly? - newbell

Try going to www.hckrnews.com then click "Get Next Day" at the bottom. It jumps from Sunday to Thursday! Any ideas? That's a hefty amount of missed information.
======
koopajah
Monday seems to be on the first page already (before clicking "Get next day",
at least when i load the website.

~~~
newbell
Yes, but I missed Friday, Saturday, and Sunday -- I would like to catch up :)

~~~
koopajah
Ok but I don't understand what's not working on your side? Everytime I click
the button I go back one day, so first sunday, then saturday, then friday.

